

Ask HN: Need the name of a social network, or social network like website - brandoncordell

I'm trying to remember the name of this social network/website. I read an article at work the past few days that featured a number of screen shots from a social network. I remember the article said that it's design was so good that apple should buy it just based on the design.<p>One feature (from the screenshot) I remember is that you can post an update by drawing on it, besides a number of other possible update types.<p>Please help HN
======
raquo
Russia's largest social network vkontakte (vk.com) lets you draw "graffiti" on
friends's walls, but I wouldn't say they have any design value whatsoever, let
alone Apple-grade design.

------
kaolbrec
It was probably webdoc.

